# New to Me Kel-Lite 3D First Generation



## sgt253 (May 1, 2017)

I have been itching for one of these. I finally found one that I wanted. I un-boxed it and starting giggling like a school girl...It is beefy! Quite a bit of heft too. Everything works. Internals clean. I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 1, 2017)

Thanks for posting pictures. Always preferred the Kel-Lite because of the prominent switch instead of the small, nearly flush Maglite switch.


----------



## swampgator (May 2, 2017)

I've always loved the Kel Lites.


----------



## novice (May 2, 2017)

I've got what I think is a first generation 4C Kel-Lite. I got a dim, long-running screw-in led for it so it would last a long time in an emergency. The lexan lens was extremely scratched up, so found a surplus aspheric glass lens that doesn't allow the bezel to screw all the way down. I'm not sure if I could find a flat glass lens for it. The bezel gap, and the sliding switch, means that this a light I'm not going to try to use in the rain (or even heavy fog!). It _is_ a solid light, though. Donald Keller, the sheriff's deputy who designed it, later hired on with [email protected], from what I have heard.


----------



## sgt253 (May 3, 2017)

Novice,
That is cool. I have always wanted a Kel-Lite. Now I see why...There is quite a bit of information out there about the Kel-Lite, Streamlight, Mag-Lite connection. The link follows. Best.

http://www.kellite.com/


----------



## bykfixer (May 3, 2017)

Flashlight lens .com either has a glass for it or can make you one.


----------



## Gene (May 3, 2017)

Good score. I remember when I bought my first Kel-Lite over 40 years ago at Big 5 sporting goods. It was beefier and seemed way more well built than a Maglite. My friend and I were always complaining how easy Maglites would blow their bulbs. It seemed like you would barely bump them and the bulbs would blow.

I'm sure it was a fluke but when we got home after buying the Kel-Lite, I turned it on and threw it down the middle of my friend's street and it bounced over and over and when it came to rest, it was still lit! I'll never forget that.


----------



## novice (May 3, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Flashlight lens .com either has a glass for it or can make you one.




bykfixer,
Thanks for the reminder about flashlightlens.com. It has been a long time since I visited their site.

Here is a good CPF thread on Kel-Lites:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?199684-KEL-LITE-INDUSTRIES

...and I just came across what I think is a rather interesting blog site about the Kel-Lite:
http://kellite911.blogspot.com/


----------



## LiftdT4R (May 3, 2017)

Very cool and a very big piece of flashlight history! I agree with you on the switch. It is a far simpler design than the Mag switch. You can convert these pretty easily to LED as they all take a typical flange base PR bulb, same as the Mags.

Don Keller did design these and Abtomat has plenty of history here on it. What you have is a pre 1974 light. In 1974 Don Keller sold Kel-Lite and Norm Nelson took over. The lights after 74 have a metal slide switch instead of plastic. Then they were bought again by Streamlight and the design changed to a barrel style switch like the Mags. I believe this was about 83. Don Keller worked from Mag from 79 on and was instrumental in the development of the Mag-Lite just as much if not more than Tony was.


----------



## novice (May 3, 2017)

Just for giggles, I dug up my 4C KL and tried to get 4x26500 IMR Efest cells in. The internal diameter was large enough, but the combined length of the cells was too long, and the tailcap would not thread on.


----------



## Gene (May 4, 2017)

...and I just came across what I think is a rather interesting blog site about the Kel-Lite:
http://kellite911.blogspot.com/
[/QUOTE]

We've discussed Kel-Lites on these boards for years and that's the most amazing info on them ever. Thanks for that.


----------



## sgt253 (May 4, 2017)

Thanks Gene. This thing is truly massive compared to my Mag Lites and Kel Lite II (Streamlight/Kel Lite colllaboration/buyout). The head is 2.75 inches in diameter! I am pretty tickled every time I pick it up. I have smaller lights, I have brighter lights, and I have more expensive lights but this thing just really pleases me. Hard to explain... but not to fellow Flashaholics! Best.


----------



## LiftdT4R (May 6, 2017)

sgt253 said:


> Thanks Gene. This thing is truly massive compared to my Mag Lites and Kel Lite II (Streamlight/Kel Lite colllaboration/buyout). The head is 2.75 inches in diameter! I am pretty tickled every time I pick it up. I have smaller lights, I have brighter lights, and I have more expensive lights but this thing just really pleases me. Hard to explain... but not to fellow Flashaholics! Best.



Yes they are! If you noticed though, they do not focus like a Mag which is why they were available in 2 head sizes, large and small. You have the large head. The large head was made for flood and the small head was made for throw. The large heads are by far more common. Shown below is a 5D 2nd gen large head that I have next to a 3D 1988 Maglite. They are massive compared to the Maglite but after using both the Maglite is by far more versatile with the adjustable focus. That's not to say the Kel-Lite doesn't have it's pros. The switch, especially the 2nd gen with the metal switch, is a much much simpler design than the Mag and the overall barrel is shorter for the same amount of cells because the switch is all external.






EDIT: Also, if you don't mind me asking, where did you find it? That's one of the earliest Kel-Lite's made and they are very tough to find!


----------



## bykfixer (May 6, 2017)

A year ago the bay was littered with Kel Lites and Bianchis. Over priced imo so I passed on them back then. 
This thread piqued my curiosity...
To my surprise only an over priced Bianchi (same $150 from a year ago) and one Kel Lite were showing.


----------



## sgt253 (May 6, 2017)

LiftdT4R,
I found it on that famous auction site. Seller was out of the Pacific Northwest. I was surprised by the condition. Had to get it. Just found a couple more nice pieces of other lights. Ill post in another thread. Pretty happy lately.


----------



## LiftdT4R (May 7, 2017)

Ahh, I see it now, very nice score! I wish I would have seen it myself. I recently started collecting Kel-Lites and there are def some awesome rare models out there.


----------



## LiftdT4R (May 7, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> A year ago the bay was littered with Kel Lites and Bianchis. Over priced imo so I passed on them back then.
> This thread piqued my curiosity...
> To my surprise only an over priced Bianchi (same $150 from a year ago) and one Kel Lite were showing.



It's def feast or famine as far as lights go. I'll see nothing for months and then all of a sudden bam 5 or 6 good lights pop up. Sometimes it's someone selling a collection but most of the time it's just the luck of the draw. I don't have much else I'm looking for Maglite wise unless I run across a 7D or non-letter color models and Vari-Beams but I already have all the non-letter serial colors and most Vari-Beams so those would just be dupes. I picked up a couple Kel-Lites from another collector and I was going to try to trade them off but I decided to keep them and now I have a half dozen or so. I don't know if that was a good move or not.... lol.


----------



## swampgator (May 17, 2017)

Gene said:


> Good score. I remember when I bought my first Kel-Lite over 40 years ago at Big 5 sporting goods. It was beefier and seemed way more well built than a Maglite. My friend and I were always complaining how easy Maglites would blow their bulbs. It seemed like you would barely bump them and the bulbs would blow.
> 
> I'm sure it was a fluke but when we got home after buying the Kel-Lite, I turned it on and threw it down the middle of my friend's street and it bounced over and over and when it came to rest, it was still lit! I'll never forget that.


There's a story floating around about Elvis' love for the Kel Lite. He would preach its virtues to anyone who would listen..
One day he was telling a group about how robust it was and how it never blew a bulb. Then he turns it on and the bulb blows.
His response, "get this POS away from me.."

Not sure how true it was but pre Mag, the Kel was the best thing going.


----------



## sgt253 (May 18, 2017)

swampgator,
I did hear that story as well. I also heard he would demonstrate by tossing it around. Here is something that might interest. It was the auction for the Kel-Lite given to Elvis's manager, Col. Tom Parker. Pretty cool stuff.

http://www.gottahaverockandroll.com...ortby=0&displayby=2&lotsperpage=25&category=1


----------



## LiftdT4R (May 19, 2017)

sgt253 said:


> swampgator,
> I did hear that story as well. I also heard he would demonstrate by tossing it around. Here is something that might interest. It was the auction for the Kel-Lite given to Elvis's manager, Col. Tom Parker. Pretty cool stuff.
> 
> http://www.gottahaverockandroll.com...ortby=0&displayby=2&lotsperpage=25&category=1



Wow, that's awesome! Any idea what ever ended up happening to it? That's a high price but I can't believe no one would have paid it. It looks like it didn't have any bids.

EDIT: Now that I think about it Kel-Lite anodized a gold Kel-Lite for Elvis. I wonder what ever became of it?


----------



## sgt253 (May 19, 2017)

Here is some more info...

http://www.kellite.com/testimonials/


----------



## swampgator (May 27, 2017)

sgt253 said:


> Here is some more info...
> 
> http://www.kellite.com/testimonials/


Kel-Lites and big collar Elvis...
Can't more 70's than that!!


----------

